# Swift Sundance 500



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi everyone and thanks to Richard and Mary for the excellent organisation at the Stratford Show...despite the damp problems.  Have a mate who is looking to buy a Swift Sundance 500...does anyone have any advice and comments please...particularly the 1.9 td engine. Many thanks :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Our last van was a Sundance 500 with a 1.9TD engine. It was I think a 1999 model. The 1.9TD engine was extremely reliable having done 79K at the point of sale and as far as we can tell from the comprehensive maintenance record, and from our own time as owners, had never given a problem.
The equipment in the van was basic but very good quality. The van lacked an oven but had a cupboard under the grill which we had an oven fitted into. We also installed some aditional sockets as the van only had the one fitted.
The sills on the Fiat cab were going a bit but we had them filled and painted about a year before selling and there was no real sign of the rust coming back through.
All in all a really nice van and I'd recomend it wholeheartedly. If by some coincidence your friend is buying our old van he's onto a winner.

Bob


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have a 2001 model with a rear facing seats its a great van for w/ends and holidays we are away for a month in germany and france aug/sept 
the 19td is a little under powered on long steep hills 
chapter


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

chapter said:


> the 19td is a little under powered on long steep hills
> chapter


Agreed. But hey, who's hurrying


----------

